# Need to create software



## dashang (May 11, 2007)

Hi guys i m looking forward to create software . Can anyone tell me what r the thing needed to make software in full details and what codes to write and in what software codes are written . Everything about creating software i need. 
         I would be thankful if someone replies


----------



## kumarmohit (May 11, 2007)

You will have to learn a programming language first of all.


----------



## webgenius (May 11, 2007)

dashang said:
			
		

> Hi guys i m looking forward to create software . Can anyone tell me what r the thing needed to make software in full details and what codes to write and in what software codes are written . Everything about creating software i need.
> I would be thankful if someone replies


Have you done any programming before


----------



## crystal_pup (May 11, 2007)

If dead serious to start building softwares...thn its better to learn some programming language...i wud suggest start with C...


Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## redhat (May 11, 2007)

Start with .net or something. Start with something thats a bit future-proof. Google for their tutorials.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

It looks like you are new to computers or programming.
Creating a new software is no easy task. First of all you need to learn a Programming language, which will take 3-6 months depending on your mind capacity. And dont think of creating a ground-breaking software in just few months of learning. It will require time and it seems that you are in very hurry.


----------



## dashang (May 12, 2007)

I know C and i have done sme program in C too. But i need sme more work out for software programming.


----------



## crystal_pup (May 14, 2007)

Then go for JAVA...


----------



## palk0n (May 17, 2007)

Visual Basic


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 17, 2007)

learn C, den data strutures, den C++, den Java nd den .NET...

den temme if u can really design dose s/w or we'll think f sumthng else den !!


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

dashang said:
			
		

> I know C and i have done sme program in C too. But i need sme more work out for software programming.


Please be more specific. What exactly do you mean by software? Are you interested in developing those eye-candy desktop applications we see everyday, or are you just concerned with the output, rather than the looks?

Since you already know C, I suggest that you learn C++. You won't find it difficult. With a week's hard work, you'll be able to master most of the OOP concepts.

* If you want to develop any application now, you have C & C++ at your disposal. This should be enough for now.

* If you want to design a good user-interface to the code, you can use MFC. It's based on C++. Anyone who knows C++ can easily use MFC.

I see many people suggesting Java and C#. Believe me, it's difficult to learn them without knowing object-oriented concepts. Hence C++ is the right step forward, and then either Java or C#. Hope I cleared your doubt.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 17, 2007)

For home users/non-professional-programmers, VB is usually the easiest to code with... Get a VB .NET for dummies book if available, download VB .NET Express Edition from MS website (it also came recently in a Digit DVD if I remember correctly) and you can start quickly with programming...

VB programs run slightly slower in my experience but for creating small-scale apps this will not be a problem

Arun


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

dashang said:
			
		

> Hi guys i m looking forward to create software . Can anyone tell me what r the thing needed to make software in full details and what codes to write and in what software codes are written . Everything about creating software i need.
> I would be thankful if someone replies


It depends on what type of software you want to create.

Windows application -- C,Visual Basic,Visual Basic.net

Web application --- ASP,HTML,PHP,ASP.net,Java

Command Based -- C#,C,C++ and more


----------



## piyush gupta (May 17, 2007)

guyzzz


firstly we need 

software banana kis cheez ka hai

i means

1. what are our objectives

2. choose best laguage for easy development of software
3. Start developming software


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> guyzzz
> 
> 
> firstly we need
> ...


Arre yaar, he's not sure which kind of s/w to design. Looks like he just wants to know which languages to use to get the job done. He has said that he already knows C. So implementing the basic back-end code won't be so tough now.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Command Based -- *C#*,C,C++ and more


 matw C# is very very well suited for Windows APps , so i thnik you should consider it as a Windows Devloment Language as it is the preferred language for Wnidows Forms n .NET , n it is Virtually Suited for All Console Based , Windowss n Web Services


----------

